# Finally hanging out with new friends tomorrow



## DesertStar91 (Feb 1, 2012)

So I made new friends and they've asked me to hang out with them at the coffee shop tomorrow at noon. I am kind of scared that I might say something stupid or get nervous laughter like I always do, but other than that I am pretty psyched. The reason I am putting this up here is because I never ever really a friend and now I have an opportunity.


I guess I'll have to write more when I come home from coffee tomorrow.


----------



## ArtisticSymphony (Dec 18, 2012)

That's great! I hope you have lots of fun. I'm working on that too. Only thing is that I'm moving to a new area. I hope I'm able to make new friends there.


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

I hope you have fun! Just try not to psyche yourself out!


----------



## DesertStar91 (Feb 1, 2012)

The whole thing turned out to be a disaster and I am gonna talk about it in the Frustration thread.
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...-friends-and-it-turned-224544/#post1060645946


----------

